# ID this plant???



## Abyss (May 7, 2016)

Can anyone help?
I need ID of this plant but most importantly, im curious of its light/water requirements.
My wife bought it years ago an was told its a "tarantula plant".
She never got any info an has done her best to kill it (hahaha) yet here it is alive an well.
Im setting up some new enclosures next weekend and wan thinking it looks great and was going to encorporate it in them but want to make sure low light is acceptible and low water (dont want humidity too high in enclosures nor do i want constantly damp substrate)

Thanks all


----------



## sdsnybny (May 7, 2016)

My grandma used to have one of these that was 2 foot across its called the prayer plant because all the leaves point upward at night. Not sure on its care, and never heard it called tarantula plant.  
*Prayer Plant (Red Maranta)*


----------



## Abyss (May 7, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> My grandma used to have one of these that was 2 foot across its called the prayer plant because all the leaves point upward at night. Not sure on its care, and never heard it called tarantula plant.
> *Prayer Plant (Red Maranta)*


thnx i will look it up


----------



## xFujimoto (May 10, 2016)

One of the few plants I actually know how to care for, maranta leucoreura, sdsnybny is correct. 

Indirect sunlight is ideal, although it will be alright with less light. Keep it pretty wet, a good watering once a week should do unless you have a particularly dry home. Using fertilizer/plant food every couple of weeks wouldn't be a bad idea either, not necessary I'd say. During the winter you can keep the soil drier to allow for a "dormant" state. They're pretty hardy, from my experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dovey (Jun 14, 2016)

very unforgiving of dry conditions or too much sunlight. great paludarium plant! thrives with organic fertilizer and moist, well draining soil. mulch with bark chips - i use old snake bedding chips.


----------

